# Tips on how to study for the anatomy section of the cpc exam?



## chaas (Nov 28, 2008)

I take my exam on Dec. 20th and would love to know a good way to study for the anatomy section of the exam.  There is so much info to remember and it has been almost a year since I took my anatomy class!  Help please!


----------



## corgimom10 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Study for Anatomy*

I just took the test on the 22nd of November.  I had done a quick review of the medical terminology book and also some of the those Bar Charts you can buy that have information on anatomy and physiology.  There were not many questions on that section and they were not too hard.  So don't get too stressed out.  Also, in the ICD-9 book there are lots of pictures of things like the bones, kidneys, eyes, etc.  I tabed them for a quick review in case I could not remember some things.  Good luck.  It was a long test and I am still waiting for my results.


----------



## chaas (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I have done a lot of writing in those sections in case I need to reference them.  Good luck with your results!


----------



## DEBNJER97 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I will be taking the exam on Dec. 20th also. There's wasn't that many anatomy questions on the exam, but you can write alot of notes in your cpt or ICD-9 book near the pictures.  good luck with your exam.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 29, 2008)

chaas said:


> I take my exam on Dec. 20th and would love to know a good way to study for the anatomy section of the exam.  There is so much info to remember and it has been almost a year since I took my anatomy class!  Help please!



Hello,
Can you try-
www.vh.org
www.reiters.com

Best wishes-


----------



## bkipena (Nov 29, 2008)

*CPC Exam*

I just got my results from my exam on 11/15/08.  I passed.  On the anatomy, I went through the ICD 9 book page my page, wrote down all the anatomy views dx range number on a blank page in my cpt book. I tabbed the page in my cpt book for easy reference.


----------



## Tccc (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy cow! but what a good idea - I did a similar thing but just for the dx codes - I used the "list of 3 digit rubrics" I think append E? and then wrote the page # beside each range, so I could access the codes either way if I got stuck - I'm going to do the anatomy page #'s - good idea; although I know my anatomy pretty well - I use a lot of word association - like a homosexual alligator I use to remember the word allograft is another word for homograft; not to technical but I remember. I also picture a pig named zena for xenograft....you proably don't want to know anymore of mine, but make up your own and you'll ace the anatomy! I find the more bizzare the word associations are the easier I can remember.


----------



## dearnhart (Nov 30, 2008)

*Good Luck1*

I took my test (and passed) in September, the anatomy questions weren't as hard as I thought they would be-but be prepared it is a stressful test, 5 1/2 hours is a long time to concentrate-Go with your first instinct!  After the test we all went out and talked and I discovered 4 questions I had changed, were originally right.  Then I stressed about those questions for the next 2 weeks!  Now I am stressed because even with the certification I cannot find a coding job.  I wonder if I went through all that for nothing!


----------



## meganpoelzer (Dec 4, 2008)

I would recommend getting some Anatomy flash-cards at any bookstore and just focus on the basic anatomy of all systems. This really helped me for the CPC exam I took and passed (in '07).


----------



## pharmon (Dec 4, 2008)

just love the homosexual alligator tip...  I am gay friendly so don't send me hate emails... LOL  The only thing I did to help me recall something quickly was I used the skeletal diagrams examples in the front of the books and each area of the body that I had trouble recalling that particular area, I wrote it on that skeletal mapping.  My hands and toes, I labeled them with my modifiers above the fingers so if I had to think quick, and  I stressed for nothing and didn't refer to my notes hardly at all during the exam.  When studying I also read each line of a CPT code and if a word was in that description that I didn't know the meaning, I looked it up in a med dictionary -- wrote a note of its definition right next to it for quick reference.


----------

